# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  DIY steel 'gong' target

## Gutshot

Hey guys, going to make a steel gong target to practice my long range shooting. Been researching different thicknesses and grades of steel. Any ideas or past experience? Might save me some time and error. Shooting with 155 gr .308 at 200 yards plus

----------


## veitnamcam

How far do you wnt to shoot at it and how good are you? IE how big do you need it
PM me your add and il send you a bit of bizalloy

----------


## crzyman

16mm bisalloy 400 is what most use


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NZHTR

I use mild steel 12mm x 10" disc hung on chain links , 208 amax's at 2850 fps will crater 500 down and hole the plate close up ,the bigger the mild plate the less it deflects on impact = lots off holes , 208 just splash on mine and dont leave any damage 600 yrds upwards. 210 VLD knock the mild round just stick a bolt and nut throu the hole , mild is cheap i got mine for about 20 bucks a disc .

----------


## Lurcher

> How far do you wnt to shoot at it and how good are you? IE how big do you need it
> PM me your add and il send you a bit of bizalloy


Hi, where can I get a piece (10 inch dia) around the Auckland area?

----------


## leathel

I have 12mm Biz400 and would recomend 16mm

I would not recomend mild steel as after some use its harder to spot you hits as it gets so dented and pitted (yes I have plenty of munted mild plates up to 40mm thick but still have my first 4 12mm plates and 3 are fine....one got left and got a smashing at 100 with all sorts of cals) where as biz 400 a coat of paint and its like new again (12mm should be OK for 308 past 200 but 16 seams to take anything you throw at it)

----------


## Gillie

Yep, 16mm Bis400 is great. It is what i use for nearly all my targets. 3/8" Bis500 seems to be what most target manufacturers use.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hi, where can I get a piece (10 inch dia) around the Auckland area?


Any engineering shop that deals with heavy equipment should be able to supply. Or if you pay freight il send you a bit as well.
Gutshot you still haven't sent me your add.

----------


## Malhunting

> Any engineering shop that deals with heavy equipment should be able to supply. Or if you pay freight il send you a bit as well.
> Gutshot you still haven't sent me your add.


What would it cost to send a piece of steel that heavy?

----------


## Malhunting

We currently have some boiler fitters at work and they are gonna sort me out for steel i hope.
I have my eye on a couple of pipe blanks that are about 10 inch round and 2 thick.

----------


## veitnamcam

Not sure last one I sent up north was probably 20kilo and I got away with one sticker(should have had 2) that i think is 30 bucks.
A 10inch circle would be under 10kilo.

----------


## Beavis

AR500 is meant to be the best grade of steel for targets as it doesn't crater and you can control the splash zone

----------


## veitnamcam

:Wink:

----------


## crzyman

> We currently have some boiler fitters at work and they are gonna sort me out for steel i hope.
> I have my eye on a couple of pipe blanks that are about 10 inch round and 2 thick.


JK Stevensons have plenty, you may find an off cut that will suit or they can profile cut a piece.  15x15" squares with holes in the corners to hang then were $90 each when I had some made

----------


## Mike H

Is that for biz Gav?

----------


## crzyman

Yes, biz 400

----------


## veitnamcam

Gutshot,Lurcher and howa308 will have a gong on there way today or sat.
Others who pmd me sorry thats all I have got at the mo. Till I next work on a crusher or dozer blade :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Lurcher

Hi Vietnamcam, Thank you very much!    as per my pm, just let me know what the postage etc is.

----------


## Lurcher

The gong arrived yesterday, I had expected a simple bit of metal with work still to do....  what I got from Vietnamcam was the finished product!   really chuffed and thanks for doing that for me.

----------


## veitnamcam

Sweet as

----------


## Gutshot

Steel arrived, was a laugh, 480 staff at my work. Store guys were trying to find "gunshot" thank you

----------


## mosinboy

hey guy's i'm looking to get some Bisalloy steel for shooting anyone have any spare or for sale been looking everywhere and can't find any cheers.  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## GWH

> The gong arrived yesterday, I had expected a simple bit of metal with work still to do....  what I got from Vietnamcam was the finished product!   really chuffed and thanks for doing that for me.


You good bastard @veitnamcam

----------


## Norway

As long as the steel has these properties, you'll be fine. Bizalloy/ Hardox etc is brand name as far as I understand it. The harder steel is not more expensive than mild. Hard steel generally secure a complete disintegration of the bullet, mild does not. Thicker steel is not more expensive either, but you will pay more for it as steel normally is sold by the kg (at least here)


Hardness HBW 380 or more for 12mm, 425 or more 8mm plates

Typical yield strenght 1100 - 1300 Mpa.

The main difference between armour 500 plates is that their yield strength is guaranteed, whilst non-armour steel doesn't guarantee the yield strength - just sample the lot. For a shooter, no difference or consequence if he gets a bad lot and a bullet goes through.

You can get some ideas for cheap, durable stands here

----------


## veitnamcam

Here harder steels are a lot more expensive by weight than mild steel.
Hardox and bisalloy are brands but the two are different steels,hardox is more dent resistant and is designed for the likes of a rock deck on a tipper truck(to resist denting from rock being dropped on it)
Bisaloy is more designed as a work hardening wear surface and is exceptionaly tough as well.
What it means for shooting at, is there is basically no difference between them for shooting at. :Thumbsup: 

Highly recommend using "400" plus for shooting at as it is hard enough to splat the bullet and it all goes at 90deg to impact, mild if thick enough to resist penetration will crater heavily and send bullet or parts of back in drirection of impact,this is bloody scary! and dangerous.
Not so much of an issue at long range but certainly something to be aware of  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Norway

Well put. Mild steel can also leave larger chunks of bullets alive with significantly more energy potential than the usual 5-10m "spray" (mostly downwards if plate is hung) if it is hard steel.

----------


## NZHTR

Some of mine are 12mm mild steel at 10" rounds , 208 A max sprays of them leaving a grey splash 600 yards VLD will deep crater at that distance .  both projectiles go right thru 12mm mild from a little under 500  . Al tho i have done i don't use any of the mild gongs under 900 VLD's will still give them some cratering at that range . Generally  all i need do is fresh coat of paint make'm almost new again ,at 900 up for me they perform almost as good as the Bisaloy gongs , and cheap as chips some thing like 5 bucks a plate cut . i will say im not recommending using the mild but just saying i do and have found they work ok at range .

----------


## Kooza

Just getting prices for gong was thinking the following

450x450 square with 2 x hole at top for a shackle for hanging

Material bizalloy 400 @ 16mm, (quote has wear 400, so must be a similar material) 
also have an option for 20mm (extra $30 tho and 6 kg weight)

Not a permanent set up and wanting size to 'see' where the rounds end up

Thoughts and experiences ??

Ta

----------


## GWH

> Just getting prices for gong was thinking the following
> 
> 450x450 square with 2 x hole at top for a shackle for hanging
> 
> Material bizalloy 400 @ 16mm, (quote has wear 400, so must be a similar material) 
> also have an option for 20mm (extra $30 tho and 6 kg weight)
> 
> Not a permanent set up and wanting size to 'see' where the rounds end up
> 
> ...


Those plates of mine that you have shot, are 500x500 12mm hardox 450. Nothing has ever marked them. Bullets just disintegrate and spash on impact. When painted white, you are left with a very visable dark grey splash mark which is visible thru your scope out as far as ive ever shot them, 700 yards.

I really like the larger plates, we just spray a 2" pink bull on centre of white background. The larger plate easily lets you see where you are hitting and you can adjust accordingly, rather than potentially missing a smaller plate and maybe not knowing 'where' your bullet went.

----------


## 223nut

Funny this thread got new life, in a few days I'll be looking at gong, freight is going to be a killer for me though so will see what eople have lying around. Think I know of an old tractor front end loader that could be used.

----------


## Dundee

Found this old fireplace grate at the river gona whack it up the hill behind the house.Hammer it into the ground.

It is very heavy should work as it is quite thick.
 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 223nut

Hoping to find something similar at the recycling centre!  I also know of an old fire that is dead. 

Problem I have is I'm guna have to carry them in to my 'range' unless I manage to get the quad through the bush

----------


## Dundee

Yip that worked :Thumbsup: 

Any one want to guess the range from the deck?
One shot shattered the projectile.

----------


## hotbarrels

Ring Fletcher Easysteel in Auckland. For a whole host of safety reasons, get nothing less than 10mm Bis500 plate, and angle it down at 20 deg to prevent ricochets. The extra cost of the higher grade steel is negligible, and could well save your life or that of a loved one. Search the forum, its all been discussed before.

Never ceases to amaze me that we spend thousands on rifles and optics and ammo, but are prepared to risk lives with a piece of shitty old steel for a gong that costs $50-$100.

----------


## GWH

> Ring Fletcher Easysteel in Auckland. For a whole host of safety reasons, get nothing less than 10mm Bis500 plate, and angle it down at 20 deg to prevent ricochets. The extra cost of the higher grade steel is negligible, and could well save your life or that of a loved one. Search the forum, its all been discussed before.
> 
> Never ceases to amaze me that we spend thousands on rifles and optics and ammo, but are prepared to risk lives with a piece of shitty old steel for a gong that costs $50-$100.


In my experience there's no need to angle them down when shooting at long range as the bullet is basically falling from the sky on that angle anyway.

Just hAve them hung from top and able to swing free. Ive never not had a bullet that hasn't exploded on my plates anyway.

----------


## Kooza

> Those plates of mine that you have shot, are 500x500 12mm hardox 450. Nothing has ever marked them. Bullets just disintegrate and spash on impact. When painted white, you are left with a very visable dark grey splash mark which is visible thru your scope out as far as ive ever shot them, 700 yards.
> 
> I really like the larger plates, we just spray a 2" pink bull on centre of white background. The larger plate easily lets you see where you are hitting and you can adjust accordingly, rather than potentially missing a smaller plate and maybe not knowing 'where' your bullet went.
> 
> Attachment 58352


Shot.

Yeah just getting some quotes together, can get mild steel easy as off my bro but would rather get the right stuff to start with.
Good to know yours are 500, thanks

----------


## Kooza

> Ring Fletcher Easysteel in Auckland. For a whole host of safety reasons, get nothing less than 10mm Bis500 plate, and angle it down at 20 deg to prevent ricochets. The extra cost of the higher grade steel is negligible, and could well save your life or that of a loved one. Search the forum, its all been discussed before.
> 
> Never ceases to amaze me that we spend thousands on rifles and optics and ammo, but are prepared to risk lives with a piece of shitty old steel for a gong that costs $50-$100.


Is 10mm bizz 500 better than than 16 or 20mm bizz 400?

Trying to sort out this bizzo!!

----------


## Savage1

Anything over 16mm is a waste of money and weight, 10-12mm bis seems to handle it no worries. 

Must be High Tensile eg bis400+ , mild steel gets chewed up in no time.

----------


## hotbarrels

Go and check out the thread at http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz/f32/gongs-28014/ and read all the postings.  all the info relating to plate is there.

----------


## hotbarrels

> In my experience there's no need to angle them down when shooting at long range as the bullet is basically falling from the sky on that angle anyway.
> 
> Just hAve them hung from top and able to swing free. Ive never not had a bullet that hasn't exploded on my plates anyway.


How do you know that you've "never not had a bullet that hasn't exploded"?
Most of these guys below would say the same




> Here's some videos showing typical ricochet issues highlighted by using tracers.  Note the completely random directions for the rounds, even coming off the ground in the first video.  If they weren't using tracers, they would have no idea where the rounds are going.  Steels at the wrong angles are a major cause of ricochets.
> 
> https://youtu.be/PcJBJYH7Xi8
> https://youtu.be/xQWtRBTP58k
> https://youtu.be/gZW9I9Ka2B0
> https://youtu.be/rJyKyyX7YG8

----------


## Kooza

Thanks for all the info, will go and read the old posts

Ta

----------


## GWH

> How do you know that you've "never not had a bullet that hasn't exploded"?
> Most of these guys below would say the same


Quite simply, I can see the evidence of the bullet splash on the gong

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Most of the tracer ricochet is the cup coming off the base. Not the whole projectile.
All my plates are angled but from poor design rather than intentions 😆
I have seen a projectile come back to hit someone from 200 on steel.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> Most of the tracer ricochet is the cup coming off the base. Not the whole projectile.
> All my plates are angled but from poor design rather than intentions 😆
> I have seen a projectile come back to hit someone from 200 on steel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I almost bet it wasn't a hard steel

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> I almost bet it wasn't a hard steel
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


No it wasn't.  Was mild steel (going by the damage) used in a falling plate comp in Oz
Drew blood and gave the fella a fright😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan

> No it wasn't.  Was mild steel (going by the damage) used in a falling plate comp in Oz
> Drew blood and gave the fella a fright
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


And a double time run to the barracks for underwear change I bet.

----------


## R93

> And a double time run to the barracks for underwear change I bet.


Ha ha yeah it was awhile ago and I would not have believed it, if I hadn't witnessed it. 

Was 3/4 of the projectile (k100 64gr) that hit him in the wrist iirc

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> Ha ha yeah it was awhile ago and I would not have believed it, if I hadn't witnessed it. 
> 
> Was 3/4 of the projectile (k100 64gr) that hit him in the wrist iirc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Is that proji a solid?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Is that proji a solid?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Yup. Might even be steel core. Not 100 on that tho. Was the cheap Singaporean round we used instead of SS109 designed for 1:7 twist Nato barrels

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> Yup. Might even be steel core. Not 100 on that tho. Was the cheap Singaporean match to SS109 designed for 1:7 twist Nato barrels
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ok got ya. That pretty much explains it I reckon.

Mild steel and a solid or steel core bullet, hence potential for ricochets. 

If you are shooting standard copper/lead hunting/target type bullets at hard wear plate type steel plates I don't think you will have to worry about ricochets.

Me and my mates would have shot hundreds and hundreds of rounds at our hardox 450 plates and every single one has exploded on impact. From 200 yards to 700 with 55g 223 to 162g from 7RM.

Using the hard wear plate is the key I think.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Ok got ya. That pretty much explains it I reckon.
> 
> Mild steel and a solid or steel core bullet, hence potential for ricochets. 
> 
> If you are shooting standard copper/lead hunting/target type bullets at hard wear plate type steel plates I don't think you will have to worry about ricochets.
> 
> Me and my mates would have shot hundreds and hundreds of rounds at our hardox 450 plates and every single one has exploded on impact. From 200 yards to 700 with 55g 223 to 162g from 7RM.
> 
> Using the hard wear plate is the key I think.
> ...


Definitely. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Hard plate is essential, even lead tip hunting bullets will burrow into mild steel, turn themselves inside out and come back at you at close ranges.

Tracers core are molten by 5-600 y    light one in a vice if you are a non beleiver . the burney bit flyes out on impact.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## PERRISCICABA

I bought few plates and i shot with my 6.5SE, 6.5CM and 7mmRM at the minimum distance of 200 meters, no dents or craters at all I bought 12mm thick but 10mm would do fine
Plate photos has at least 100 rounds on it

----------


## Kooza

Looking at wear plate 400 metal @ 12mm thick (450 x 450)

Might make some more phone calls tho, 

Like the no8 wire

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> Looking at wear plate 400 metal @ 12mm thick (450 x 450)
> 
> Might make some more phone calls tho, 
> 
> Like the no8 wire


How many you looking for? If a decent number(you can bulk buy with other members) contact Easysteel in Auckland and quote the price, make sure you tell them to cut the holes in the plate for you. 

Mac

----------


## veitnamcam

> How many you looking for? If a decent number(you can bulk buy with other members) contact Easysteel in Auckland and quote the price, make sure you tell them to cut the holes in the plate for you. 
> 
> Mac


Jeepers freight from auckland would  be more than the cost of the plate wouldn't it?

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> Jeepers freight from auckland would  be more than the cost of the plate wouldn't it?


I bought 12 plates, 4x 500x500mm and 8X 300x300mm, freight about $140 more or less to Queenstown. 
About $1200 total delivered, it will be cheaper all together with a thinner(10mm) plate...

----------


## veitnamcam

> I bought 12 plates, 4x 500x500mm and 8X 300x300mm, freight about $140 more or less to Queenstown. 
> About $1200 total delivered, it will be cheaper all together with a thinner(10mm) plate...


Thats pretty reasonable....I was thinking of courier and one plate.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Hey "Cam"(@veitnamcam) I suggest you contact other forum member in your area and or close friends with same interest to do the bulk buy, I would be "screwed" I I bought only two or three by myself. 

Good luck to you guys...

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hey "Cam"(@veitnamcam) I suggest you contact other forum member in your area and or close friends with same interest to do the bulk buy, I would be "screwed" I I bought only two or three by myself. 
> 
> Good luck to you guys...


Ha I would just cut myself one for free  :Thumbsup: 

Then wonder where the hell I can hang it  :Sad:

----------


## MSL

> Ha I would just cut myself one for free 
> 
> Then wonder where the hell I can hang it


You got some hard plate at work?

----------


## mikee

> Ha I would just cut myself one for free 
> 
> Then wonder where the hell I can hang it


Well........................... I know somewhere.

----------


## veitnamcam

> You got some hard plate at work?


Usually some bits and peices




> Well........................... I know somewhere.


Yea but I dont exactly have access to that.

----------


## Dundee

You can hang metal on my ranch VC :Grin:  Now that will be a long range shoot from down there :Wink:

----------


## waynet

> Here harder steels are a lot more expensive by weight than mild steel.
> Hardox and bisalloy are brands but the two are different steels,hardox is more dent resistant and is designed for the likes of a rock deck on a tipper truck(to resist denting from rock being dropped on it)
> Bisaloy is more designed as a work hardening wear surface and is exceptionaly tough as well.
> What it means for shooting at, is there is basically no difference between them for shooting at.
> 
> Highly recommend using "400" plus for shooting at as it is hard enough to splat the bullet and it all goes at 90deg to impact, mild if thick enough to resist penetration will crater heavily and send bullet or parts of back in drirection of impact,this is bloody scary! and dangerous.
> Not so much of an issue at long range but certainly something to be aware of


Hey mate, would a cover plate off a digger final drive be tough enough to with stand a 3000 FPS projectile? Not sure what the Brinell or yield strength would be on a casing cover plate. Thanks.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hey mate, would a cover plate off a digger final drive be tough enough to with stand a 3000 FPS projectile? Not sure what the Brinell or yield strength would be on a casing cover plate. Thanks.


I dont know to be honest. Would think it would be reasonably hard tho.
Only one way to find out.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## waynet

> I dont know to be honest. Would think it would be reasonably hard tho.
> Only one way to find out.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


What thickness would you recommend for Brinell 500 plate?

----------


## veitnamcam

> What thickness would you recommend for Brinell 500 plate?


12mm should resist all but the big 338s and above where 16mm would be better unless only shot way out there.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## waynet

> 12mm should resist all but the big 338s and above where 16mm would be better unless only shot way out there.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Would 8mm be too thin for .308?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Would 8mm be too thin for .308?


Might be ok as long as not shot at short ranges? 
Can you even get it that thin? 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## waynet

> Might be ok as long as not shot at short ranges? 
> Can you even get it that thin? 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


I am wondering if Hardox 500 10mm thick will do the trick. I dont want to lug more than 15kg of target around in the hills for target practice. Shooting 100m - 1000m with .308 max.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I am wondering if Hardox 500 10mm thick will do the trick. I dont want to lug more than 15kg of target around in the hills for target practice. Shooting 100m - 1000m with .308 max.


Ahh Hardox goes down to 6mm thick.
I think hardox only goes as hard as 450 but anything 400 and up is good. 
I dont think you will hole 10mm with a 308 and frangible projectiles but it may dent if used up close...plus 300y Id say it would be fine in ten mm.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## outlander

> Hey guys, going to make a steel gong target to practice my long range shooting. Been researching different thicknesses and grades of steel. Any ideas or past experience? Might save me some time and error. Shooting with 155 gr .308 at 200 yards plus


Half a metre of suspended railway track, flat side toward you. Painted the colour of your choice.

----------


## waynet

> Half a metre of suspended railway track, flat side toward you. Painted the colour of your choice.


Nice idea, I'll cut a piece out of the  Britomart line.

----------

